# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Tripodmaker delta 3D printers

## tripod

Hi Guys, 

My name is Pieter-Jan and I am part of the Tripodmaker Team. 

We recently started producing a new batch of our Tripodmaker Black Edition delta 3D printers. Unfortunately, a great deal of our powder coated frame components got badly scratched during transport from our manufacturer to our production facility.

IMG_20170306_112855.jpg


IMG_20170306_112847.jpg



Therefore, we are having a limited deal to buy an assembled brand new (but scratched) Tripodmaker Black Edition for 1299 euro (including tax, excluding shipment).

In a nutshell some specs:

•    Great looking delta 3D printer
•    30 cm diameter build surface
•    42 cm build height
•    Genuine E3D hot-end - up to 295 degrees Celsius
•    Heated bed up to 100 degrees Celsius
•    Inductive sensor for auto calibration
•    High quality machined parts
•    Works with open-source slicers (repetier host, cura, simplified 3D)
•    Comes with dedicated slicer to get started fast
•    more specs: here


tripodmaker.com



tripodmaker.com



tripodmaker.com



Order yours here, only a limited amount of machines available:
http://tripodmaker.com/tripodmaker-black-edition/
Feel free to check out our customer stories here:
http://tripodmaker.com/use-cases/

----------


## ctthuhuong

It's amazing! I really like Tripodmaker Black Edition delta 3D printers.

----------

